# New Porsche Boxster 987 Prices and Spec



## Atlantis

After seeing the interest in the new Porsche Boxster in another thread, I thought that some of you would be interested in this. Today, UK Porsche dealers received their information pack on the new Boxster. The key details are:

Boxster 2.7 - List price Â£32,320 - standard equipment includes 17" Boxster Alloys, PSM, OBC and Climate Control; 240 bhp (for comparison, the current 986 2.7 (228 bhp) costs Â£31,450 and only has 16" alloys, no PSM, no OBC and no Climate)

Boxster 3.2 S - List price Â£38,720 - standard equipment includes 18" Boxster S Alloys, PSM, OBC and Climate; 280 bhp (current 986 S (260 bhp) costs Â£38,150 has only 17" alloys and lacks PSM & OBC).

PSM = Porsche Stability Management (ESP in Audi-speak)

FYI: On the 986 Boxster, 17" wheels are Â£716, Climate is a Â£1284, OBC is Â£182 and PSM is Â£680. So on the 987, you get an extra Â£2800 of equipment for Â£870 more. Thank you Porsche!

Further details and first pictures should appear either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Very competitive pricing and, it seems, a decent power hike to boot.

Going to be a few sad faces from those who paid out for (new and used)high spec 986's I fear.

Wouldn't mind betting that the dealers allocation will be sold quickly and it will be at least a years wait for orders made now - nil depreciation for the first year or so for the lucky ones?


----------



## snaxo

Hmmm nice move Porsche on the spec front.

It's going to be a really attractive proposition isn't it - especially when you KNOW the residuals are just going to be so strong.

Porsche raises the bar again it would seem.

Damian


----------



## jampott

Big difference between anticipation of the new Boxster, and of the new TT.

Both cars were / are top-dog in their particular field. Nothing has really touched the Boxster in its (niche) market in years - its had the handling to blow away the majority of the competition, and the badge to finish off the rest. The TT is the style icon in its field, and was the best coupe money could buy for several years...

But everyone is eagerly awaiting the new Boxster, without a thought that it might not be a better car. Noone is saying the styling might not be as good, or that it won't be a "proper" Boxster (as the original one will always be best...) etc etc. Its funny how feeling about the new TT isn't quite so positive. I guess things may change when Audi actually release the details, but on the speculation at the moment, a lot of people (on the forum) are already concerned that it won't match up to the "original" and shouldn't bear the name "TT"...

Perhaps Audi can raise the bar, just like Porsche?


----------



## Atlantis

Where Sport Begins. 
The new Boxster and Boxster S

The new Boxster represents perfection of form and function. The flow characteristics of the outer skin have been further optimised. The underbody is now almost completely lined to give a further significant improvement in lift and aerodynamic values, as evidenced by the excellent drag coefficient of the Boxster (0.29) and Boxster S (0.3) Even at first glance, the new Boxster promises exciting performance.

The two Boxster models deliver a driving experience of pure sportiness. With each touch of the accelerator, the dynamic qualities are revealed immediately. The powerful horizontally-opposed engines ensure superb acceleration, while the proven mid-engine concept permits an almost perfectly balanced weight distribution. The low centre of gravity and the optimised chassis ensure excellent road holding in every situation. The lightweight design - which sees aluminium used for both front and rear luggage 
compartment lids - means that the new Boxster models carry no unnecessary weight.

The rigidity of the body has also been increased. These measures provide unconditional driving pleasure. Especially when combined with the new steering and optional Porsche Active Suspension Management (PASM) system. The option new Sport Chrono Package further emphasises the performance 
character of the vehicle.

However these measures are just part of the story of the new Boxster and its performance limits. Porsche Stability Management (PSM) is now a standard feature and is configured for greater driver involvement to ensure sporty driving dynamics. The optimised braking system ensures stability, while the new Porsche Ceramic Composite Brake (PCCB) is available as an option on the Boxster S for the first time. The new Boxster wins further points for its practicality. For example its two luggage compartments or the optional hardtop make it totally practical the whole year round, whatever the weather.

The new Boxster models are powered from the centre. Their light, powerful 6-cylinder mid-engines are characterised by a lively response, lower emissions and fuel consumption, impressive smoothness and extended oil change intervals.

The total output of the new Boxster has been increased to 240 bhp. The Boxster S is an even more athletic interpretation of the Porsche roadster concept. Thanks to its 3.2 litre horizontally opposed engine developing 280 bhp, the Boxster S sprints from 0 to 62 mph in 5.5 seconds. Its top speed: 167 mph.

The action of the five speed manual gearbox on the Boxster has been reduced and more finely tuned to permit faster, more precise gear shifts. The same applies to the six speed manual gearbox on the Boxster S, also available as an option for the Boxster. Both models are also available with the optimised five speed Tiptronic S as an option.

The cornering stability is exemplary, even with high lateral acceleration. The directional stability is 
revolutionary. Quite simply, everything you'd expect from Porsche.

Engine Statistics Boxster / Boxster S: 
Max Power: 240 bhp at 6,400 rpm / 280 bhp at 6,200 rpm 
Max Torque: 270 NM at 4,700 rpm / 320 NM at 4,700 rpm 
0-62 mph: 6.2s / 5.5s 
Top Speed: 159mph / 167mph 
Fuel Consumption (Combined): 29.4 mpg / 27.2 mpg


----------



## Atlantis

The new Boxster looks purposeful even when stationary. The revised aesthetic blends powerful presence with an understated elegance and style. This is as obvious from the overall appearance as it is from the details: the track has been widened by up to 35mm, the body by 21mm. The wheels have also been upgraded: the new Boxster is now equipped with 17 inch wheels as standard, the new Boxster S with 18 inch wheels. 19 inch wheels are available for both models as an option.

Each and every line of the new Boxster and Boxster S radiates pure sportiness: the newly designed door handles, the double arm exterior mirrors, the taut and curving mid section. The new headlights with integrated indicator lights are unique to the new Boxster and instantly recognizable at night. The fog lights and marker lights are housed in a separate module in the respective front air inlets.

The side air inlets are larger and serve to emphasise the sporting appearance. Equally characteristic and unique is the familiar engine sound from the newly designed tailpipes.

The finishing touch for the two new models is the attractive colour palette for the exterior: in addition to the four solid colours and eight metallic colours, there are also five special colours available. You can choose between four different colours for the convertible top. With the new Boxster models, performance also becomes an expression of individuality.

The dynamism of the exterior is seamlessly continued into the completely new design of the interior. The lines are pleasing, the materials of an even higher quality, the ergonomics exemplary, the passenger compartment even more spacious. The new seats offer better comfort on long journeys and even greater support under performance driving conditions. The optional adaptive sports seats have pneumatically adjustable side bolsters on the backrest and squab to enable greater lateral support. An adapted seat position, extended back rests with improved head restraints and repositioned pedals mean there is now more space in the passenger compartment â€" particularly for taller drivers.

Both Boxster models come with a reach and height adjustable three spoke steering wheel.

All important functions are logically presented within easy reach of the driving seat. They are designed exclusively around the most important element: the driver: This feeling is reinforced by the comprehensive standard equipment with CDR-24 CD radio, air conditioning and on-board computer, to name just a few. The optional Porsche Communication Management system (PCM) has a dedicated DVD navigation module. The Bose Surround Sound system with a total of eleven loudspeakers, including the active subwoofer for a powerful stereo sound, is available as an option.

Both new Boxster models are fitted with two full size airbags and the new Porsche Side Impact Protection System (POSIP) with two side airbags as standard. Together with the improved crash structure, these ensure increased passive safety, even when the top is down.

The new Boxster marries sportiness and elegance. Power and agility. Design and comfort.

It is more athletic, more practical than ever before: a pure bred Porsche.

Take your seat where sport begins.
In the new Boxster and Boxster S


----------



## Atlantis




----------



## Atlantis

<<Double Post>>


----------



## jamesl

Looks great in these pictures. Looks like they have resolved the issue of the front and back being too similar if that makes sense, I always thought from the side it was hard to see which way round it was.

I think people have confidence that the new Boxster will be just as good if not better to drive than the 986. With the new TT I'm just dreading the 'looks great but buy the Porsche if you want a drivers car' reviews....I hope Audi prove me wrong.

James


----------



## jampott

I'm sure to Porsche enthusiasts, it looks like a totally different car...


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> I'm sure to Porsche enthusiasts, it looks like a totally different car...


Agree with you  
Up until those pics I had been eagerly awaiting this "in the flesh" but itâ€™s left me unimpressed. Maybe when I see one for real ill be rethinking my words but I honestly was expecting another "TT" moment......

It didnâ€™t happen


----------



## jampott

> Agree with you


Best go and have a lie down, mate... :lol:


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> Agree with you
> 
> 
> 
> Best go and have a lie down, mate... :lol:
Click to expand...

You offering


----------



## jamesl

Official Porsche website now up and running.....

http://www2.porsche.com/wheresportbegins/pcgb.asp


----------



## mosschops

Very very nice.....but far too reserved on the styling front. Haven't seen any interior shots, but it doesn't exactly shout "Next Gen" Boxster. I suppose they didn't want to mess too much with a winning formula, apart from the headlights I can hardly tell the difference.


----------



## R6B TT

Well my money's waiting for the Coupe ... altho they seem to want me to order a Roadster while I'm waiting :lol:


----------



## jam

I think it looks pretty different

Very nice indeed. And with the price reduction (relatively speaking against spec) of the 'S' it's probably where my cash will go next

5.5 secs to 60 and 160mph+ yum yum 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Lots of info in Autocar 
- really not sure about the interior; dash looks as though it's fron A3, a set of Vauxhall Vectra tail pipes and squarish roll-over hoops - a touch of Z4 in there? Not good moves IMO.

Still Porsche has always been about driving. Hard to fault the current model - with the dynamic improvements built in to the the new model it should be a cracking drive.

Coupe version ( suggested for mid 2005) looks good though.


----------



## Jazzedout

Check also here: 
http://www.germancarfans.com/news.cfm/n ... che/1.html


----------



## garyc

Not had a chance to read any mags - how new is it, compared to say the 997, which only shares the roof line with the 996? I can see the new interior which looks like an inprovement and 997 stle front lights.

Is it a complete new chassis shell/wheelbase/ suspension or rather a cosmetic makeover (lights interior, plus engine tweaks and wheels).

Looks good anyway. Sure to be a hit and keep it at the head of the pack.

You just know that the S is gonna be a great drive.


----------



## Jazzedout

Judging from the pics and pricing policy, it looks like makeover! :? Could be wrong, but even as a makeover it should be a success.


----------



## jamesl

According to Autocar (insert large pinch of salt here) the 987 Boxster is 80% new with all body panels being changed.

Can't wait to drive the 'S' version of the outgoing version this weekend. it's only taken me 10 months to arrange this since my 2.7 drive. The 987 looks worth the wait.

James


----------



## Jazzedout

All body panels could be new, but chassis and vitals like wheelbase and suspension components could be the same! :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

All you need to know, and more, in here...

http://www2.porsche.com/wheresportbegins/pcgb.asp

And ignore the comments in the post in my name above....hubby is illegally posting again  

I think the majority of the "changes" are cosmetic with nothing too radical, a subtle change here and there; as with most changes to Porsches they tend to be evolutionary...why change what's proven to work?

I like it 

Jackie x


----------



## jamesl

Placed my order for a 987 Boxster 'S' on Saturday. Looks like it will arrive in early March next year. Can't wait!

I went for Basalt black with slate grey interior, Bose, cd, htd seats and then I ran out of money 

James


----------



## jam

jamesl said:


> Placed my order for a 987 Boxster 'S' on Saturday. Looks like it will arrive in early March next year. Can't wait!
> 
> I went for Basalt black with slate grey interior, Bose, cd, htd seats and then I ran out of money
> 
> James


Is that with leather interior James?

This is the sort of spec I would go for, how much were the options of the interior, bose cd and heated seats and what was the final price if you don't mind me asking? IM me if you don't wanna post here 

Cheers mate

James


----------



## jamesl

Hi james

Metallic paint is Â£543. Bose and wind deflector pack is Â£1030. Heated seats are Â£269. Auto aircon is Â£306.

Partial leather is standard on the 'S'. This means leather seats basically.

Total cost was about Â£41,500. Here is the full options list.....

Metallic - Â£543
Special colour option (GT-silver for example) - Â£1522
Bi-Xenon lights - Â£626
Hardtop - Â£1498
Park assist (rear) - Â£325
PASM (Porsche Active Suspension) - Â£1030
Sports Chrono - Â£507
PCCB (Porsche Ceramic Comp. Brake) - Â£5349    
Short shifter - Â£380
PCM - Â£1815
BOSE Surround Sound System incl. Windpr. - Â£1030
CD changer - Â£348 (prep is std)
Phone module PCM - Â£523
19'' SportDesign Wheels - Â£1256
Painted wheels - Â£705
Leather - Â£1117
Adaptive sport seats - Â£1680
Regular sports seats - Â£1216
Homelink - Â£175
Automatic A/C control - Â£307
Safety belts coloured (red, yellow, silver) - Â£163
Seat heating - Â£269
Coloured instrument dials (silver, white, red, yellow) - Â£325
3-spoke multi-function steering wheel - Â£471 (only with pcm)
Leather Bi-Colour - Â£Â£1355
Porsche crest on seats - Â£103

Cheers

James


----------



## jam

Thanks for that mate, much appreciated.

Looks like an 'S' may well be within my limits next time around :twisted:


----------



## jamesl

James

When you look at the finance deal comparison on a 2.7 versus the 'S' the difference is literally a few pounds a month. Go for the 'S' :evil: , you know it makes sense :wink:

Cheers

james


----------



## jam

jamesl said:


> James
> 
> When you look at the finance deal comparison on a 2.7 versus the 'S' the difference is literally a few pounds a month. Go for the 'S' :evil: , you know it makes sense :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> james


I will do, for definate. It's just I have a company car limit of about 40k so I need to squeeze the price down as much as possible. I could go for a really high spec 2.7 or a low spec S. As long as it has Bose, CD Changer, 18's and leather that's all i want really, and possibly htd seats.

I know I'd regret not going for the power of the S 

Is the climate control as standard similar to a/c do you know?

Cheers

James


----------



## jamesl

James

Climate control is an option on both models. Air-con is standard but you now have to pay to get climate.

18" wheels are standard on the 'S' so you don't have to factor these into your Â£40k budget.

James


----------



## V6 TT

.......just found this thread! Looks great! When's the coupe out?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Neil

V6 TT said:


> When's the coupe out?


...and there's the million dollar question :roll: :wink:


----------



## V6 TT

.......my local Porsche dealer said he had it on good authority that it would never see the light of day as it would threaten another more expensive Porsche in the range. :? Who knows, I may break my own rules and get a woofters soft top! :roll: :lol: :wink:

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Atlantis

V6 TT said:


> .......my local Porsche dealer said he had it on good authority that it would never see the light of day as it would threaten another more expensive Porsche in the range. :? Who knows, I may break my own rules and get a woofters soft top! :roll: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


I think your local dealer is talking out of is ar*e. He probably just wants you to buy a roadster now, and then get you to swap to the coupe when it comes out (most likely next autumn). If you don't believe me, check out this months Car magazine. It has a very lightly disguised 987 coupe undergoing hot weather testing (Porsche are too far into development to scrap it now).

Also, I've read a lot of magazine reports saying that the coupe will be cheaper than the roadster, coming in at about Â£30k. Don't pay much attention to these reports, as from what I've heard through the grapevine, it could be pitched higher than the roadster to lessen the impact on 997 sales.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

A couple more pics of the coupe - very nice

http://www.porsche-1.net/forums/index.p ... ost&id=493

http://www.porsche-1.net/forums/index.p ... ost&id=494

As to pricing, I'd find it difficult think that it will be available as a sub Â£30k car. Think Porsche has a little problem in pitching the price so as to NOT hurt sales of the 997 though.

Of all the vaunted improvements to the new Boxster, I do hope they haven't overlooked updating the recalcitrant, nasty and cheap indicator stalk!


----------



## R6B TT

The stealer told me the Coupe would start at under 30K, and there would also probably be a stripped out Club Sport trackday special like they used to have with the 911 and 968.


----------



## raven

I'm not so keen on the red picture. But as regards price, I cannot see how this car cannot damage the 997 - I mean, Â£30k for a Porsche that will go from 0-60 in 5.5 seconds vs Â£65k for one that will do it in 4.8 seconds? Is half a second worth an extra Â£35k. I know it's not as simple as that, and it doesn't impact my decision to get a 997, but surely it will influence some people.

I can see the "Save yourself Â£30k" / "Porsche 997 for Â£30k" magazine headlines now. :?


----------



## XXMetal

Dad's off to spec his 'S' tonight. Told it will be ready for December [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R6B TT

Did he already have a letter of intent in Ben ?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> But as regards price, I cannot see how this car cannot damage the 997 - I mean, Â£30k for a Porsche that will go from 0-60 in 5.5 seconds vs Â£65k for one that will do it in 4.8 seconds? Is half a second worth an extra Â£35k. I know it's not as simple as that, and it doesn't impact my decision to get a 997, but surely it will influence some people.


...Exactly!

Porsche must surely price this above Â£30k - perhaps it will be loaded up with all the desirable extras and pitched at around Â£40 - Â£43k or more; then again, you only have to to start spec'ing up the new Boxster S with a few "nice to haves" and it's easy to reach Â£40k+

997 or new Boxster coupe? Easy, 35k in my purse? - yes please (but then it's a Scottish thing  )

When are you getting your 997 then Raven ? Colour, spec?
Been invited for a days play with the new 997 at Crail race track...perhaps the 35k won't stay in my purse afterwards


----------



## XXMetal

He's had a deposit down for about 18 months. When he got his TVR he was looking at the Porsche and put a deposite down on a 'S'. Then when he got the TVR told them to put it on the new one when it came out. I think he's going to wait for the March reg though. 


R6B TT said:


> Did he already have a letter of intent in Ben ?


----------



## garyc

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> But as regards price, I cannot see how this car cannot damage the 997 - I mean, Â£30k for a Porsche that will go from 0-60 in 5.5 seconds vs Â£65k for one that will do it in 4.8 seconds? Is half a second worth an extra Â£35k. I know it's not as simple as that, and it doesn't impact my decision to get a 997, but surely it will influence some people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Exactly!
> 
> Porsche must surely price this above Â£30k - perhaps it will be loaded up with all the desirable extras and pitched at around Â£40 - Â£43k or more; then again, you only have to to start spec'ing up the new Boxster S with a few "nice to haves" and it's easy to reach Â£40k+
> 
> 997 or new Boxster coupe? Easy, 35k in my purse? - yes please (but then it's a Scottish thing  )
> 
> When are you getting your 997 then Raven ? Colour, spec?
> Been invited for a days play with the new 997 at Crail race track...perhaps the 35k won't stay in my purse afterwards
Click to expand...

Check out the 0-100 mph times rather than 0-60, and the 30-70 times and the Nurburgring lap times too, and it makes more sense.

Boxster S - 
0-100=14.2s (old model but new is heavier with =20hp so should be same.

30-70 = 5.5s

Carrera 
0-100=10s (996 data but ditto above comment, 997 is deffo faster in S guise)

30-70=3.6s

The 997 power outputs will grow, I'd expect the Boxter to top out at 300hp over next few years and the non turbo 997s to go from 3.8L to 4.0L (apparanetly this is limit of flat six block) topping out a 400-420 hp.

30% more power in a 997, that is already 30% + faster than the top spec Boxster.

And, I hate to say this (trying to avoid the unfair 'proper Porsche tag), but with a 997, you are in the Real Mcoy.

I think the 997 is good value at Â£60K. I just don't have it spare at the moment.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> And, I hate to say this (trying to avoid the unfair 'proper Porsche tag), but with a 997, you are in the Real Mcoy.


....aaaargh!! I wondered how long it would be before someone bought that up; at least you said "unfair" 

I'll live with the fake Mcoy


----------



## XXMetal

I'm sure I read something saying the new boxster S was only 3 sec's slower around the ring than the new 911.


----------



## garyc

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> And, I hate to say this (trying to avoid the unfair 'proper Porsche tag), but with a 997, you are in the Real Mcoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ....aaaargh!! I wondered how long it would be before someone bought that up; at least you said "unfair"
> 
> I'll live with the fake Mcoy
Click to expand...

Aye.  I think everyone knows my strong appreciation of the Boxster, but it's been a longer and more passionate love affair with the legacy of the 911 for me, so I offer no apologies. 

It must be a marketing nightmare for Porsche having to position the two models without losing business. As I understand they need the Boxster volumes (as they do the odd 3.2 Cayenne) to build revenues (and profits) to further the overall car business and racing business.


----------



## raven

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> When are you getting your 997 then Raven ? Colour, spec?
> Been invited for a days play with the new 997 at Crail race track...perhaps the 35k won't stay in my purse afterwards


I'll get it in the second UK batch - should take delivery March 1st (could have had it in Feb but will wait for the new reg. Gives me time to find a garage to keep it in too! :wink: )

Re colour / spec, I've gone for Slate Grey with Ocean Blue interior - saw the blue interior last night and it's great - very subtle, and almost bluey grey. I've ordered sat nav, Bose, heated seats, sports exhaust, sports chrono pack, phone module and a few odds and sods I can't remember. My philosophy was that when you're spending Â£65k, you may as well get the car you want, even if it's going to cost Â£72k. Also, I'm convinced that I will lose very little on the car in the first year or so (assuming the new Boxster Coupe doesn't affect sales).

Test drive on Monday...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> I'll get it in the second UK batch - should take delivery March 1st (could have had it in Feb but will wait for the new reg. Gives me time to find a garage to keep it in too!


Long wait! But it it should be worth it...sounds lovely


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> I think everyone knows my strong appreciation of the Boxster


...I know 



> but it's been a longer and more passionate love affair with the legacy of the 911 for me


...and understand :wink:

But I still feel (temporarily) stigmatised


----------



## garyc

raven said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you getting your 997 then Raven ? Colour, spec?
> Been invited for a days play with the new 997 at Crail race track...perhaps the 35k won't stay in my purse afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get it in the second UK batch - should take delivery March 1st (could have had it in Feb but will wait for the new reg. Gives me time to find a garage to keep it in too! :wink: )
> 
> Re colour / spec, I've gone for Slate Grey with Ocean Blue interior - saw the blue interior last night and it's great - very subtle, and almost bluey grey. I've ordered sat nav, Bose, heated seats, sports exhaust, sports chrono pack, phone module and a few odds and sods I can't remember. My philosophy was that when you're spending Â£65k, you may as well get the car you want, even if it's going to cost Â£72k. Also, I'm convinced that I will lose very little on the car in the first year or so (assuming the new Boxster Coupe doesn't affect sales).
> 
> Test drive on Monday...
Click to expand...

<<Envy rant>>

Do you know how much I hate you Ed? :wink:

19" rims I presume?


----------



## raven

garyc said:


> <<Envy rant>>
> 
> Do you know how much I hate you Ed? :wink:
> 
> 19" rims I presume?


Hehe - it's all timing isn't it. It was a case of move house, or buy a 911. Easy. 

And yes, 19" rims are standard on the S. 8)


----------



## Neil

garyc said:


> Do you know how much I hate you Ed? :wink:


Can I 2nd that? :evil:

Sounds fantastic - you're right though, house or car, car wins everytime!


----------

